
AI Is About to Completely Change the Face of Entertainment - gukov
https://singularityhub.com/2019/05/03/ai-is-about-to-completely-change-the-face-of-entertainment
======
anfilt
I quickly skimmed over this, but I find funny they think AI/ML will
democratize things. They do realize that ML in it's current form requires gobs
and gobs of data. Your every day person does not have access to that.

Really, I would be worried of the reverse as it seems more likely.

~~~
phren0logy
This was true until fairly recently, but breakthroughs in transfer learning
have dramatically improved the situation. Now, for example, image classifiers
can get pretty good accuracy with just a few dozen images per category.

